# Molding Replacement



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Getting ready to sell the 2006 23rs. I wanted to replaced the molding that runs horizontaly between the fiber glass and aluminum skirting. It has a brown discoloration in some areas. I've searched online and had a local RV dealer search and can't find it anywhere. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

If the molding is plastic, a paint like Krylon Fusion should work. Just wipe it down with rubbing alcohol, let dry and paint. If it is vinyl, I'm not so sure the paint will stick.


----------

